# NT Seeing school as useless



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

School is so boring and annoying. All i see school doing is fulling me up with facts that i will not remember. I rather just sit on the internet all day and learn about something interesting that il actually remember and maybe using it in my future. Am i the only NT that feels this way. The only reason i even might stay in school is to hang out with my friends. I barley float by schools with Cs because i do not care about anything the teacher say because it does not interest me. Is this just me or an NT problem?


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't have this problem - I love academics - BUT if you're an NT, it could mean you have (the very normal) case of dyslexia. My sister has it - she's the most amazing singer and one of the most creative people I know, but school is just not her thing. She can't do it, loses focus, gets frustrated and has a hard time getting her head around the stuff. She also asks how "all this would ever apply to my life?" She's not an NT, but I suppose she certainly could be and still have that problem. 

It just means your strengths lie in other areas!


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

KaylRyck said:


> I don't have this problem - I love academics - BUT if you're an NT, it could mean you have (the very normal) case of dyslexia. My sister has it - she's the most amazing singer and one of the most creative people I know, but school is just not her thing. She can't do it, loses focus, gets frustrated and has a hard time getting her head around the stuff. She also asks how "all this would ever apply to my life?" She's not an NT, but I suppose she certainly could be and still have that problem.
> 
> It just means your strengths lie in other areas!


Im not dyslexic. Im intelligent but school seems pointless to me and i do not put effort into it. I have no motivation or reason to get As. I see it as wasting my effort on un important things.


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

Dyslexia has absolutely nothing to do with intelligence, but ok. Well, at least you can look forward to the day that you'll find a career that you'll enjoy and feel very motivated for.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

KaylRyck said:


> Dyslexia has absolutely nothing to do with intelligence, but ok. Well, at least you can look forward to the day that you'll find a career that you'll enjoy and feel very motivated for.


Well actually the 2 sentences were not meant to go together.

Anyway i'm dysgraphic if that counts for anything. But i got something so it does not effect my grade


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

I feel the same way. It bores me. All of the practicing skills I fine either useless or stuff that I can research to a better extent on my own if I ever so wish or need to. School is mass teaching, not the more one on one or suited to an individuals rate of learning. I prefer to learn things faster, challange my mind and not focus on one thing so that it is drilled into everyones heads.

Perhaps for us the problem is not in ourselves but in the way we are taught which is completly against how we learn.

Dyslexia is more about the misidentification of letters and or numbers. Seeing things in a way that you can not understand, and unable to learn how to understand it.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

To be I honest I actually did what your wanting to do. I literally spent a couple years doing nothing but researching random interesting topics on the internet (I was home schooled). And, other than being slightly less knowledgeable in math, there hasn't been any adverse effects from it. Last semester I was in the top 5 in all my classes, and hopefully will keep it up this semester. (if I don't spend too much time here of course) I agree, mass education is seriously flawed. I had that thought early today, and started thinking that maybe college should be divided even further. For instance if you had a interest in English you would be essentially go and be apprenticed along with several others, for a couple of weeks learning what ever part interested you the most. After that you could take a test or do something to show your mastery of the skill for a certificate that actually meant you knew something. It would probably take longer and be much less efficient at turning out graduates. But, those who did it would be exceptionally driven during the learning process and be extremely knowledgeable about what they completed. It's a thought at least.


----------



## xackery (Apr 17, 2009)

Jonnystorm10 said:


> Well actually the 2 sentences were not meant to go together.
> 
> Anyway i'm dysgraphic if that counts for anything. But i got something so it does not effect my grade


*affect (Affect vs. Effect Grammar Rules)
School has a purpose. If someone feels they are smart enough to not go to school then it is wise to learn the ability to teach themselves what they need to learn to survive in modern life... If one can do that, I see no problems!

It is actually easier and easier to not go to standard public school today... So those who complain are usually just not looking at the alternatives (or have parents who do not recognize the need for using an alternative)...


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

xackery said:


> *affect (Affect vs. Effect Grammar Rules)
> School has a purpose. If someone feels they are smart enough to not go to school then it is wise to learn the ability to teach themselves what they need to learn to survive in modern life... If one can do that, I see no problems!
> 
> It is actually easier and easier to not go to standard public school today... So those who complain are usually just not looking at the alternatives (or have parents who do not recognize the need for using an alternative)...


I learned most of the stuff from school before it was taught. I spend time googling random things.I know all the material but still see it as pointless and a waste of time.


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

After a while it feels like you're learning just about the same things over and over again each year (albeit with a higher level of difficulty). The way it's taught also bores the crap out of me. It feels like we're memorizing rather than actually learning, we're graded too arbitrarily, and any attempt to challenge the material or bring in alternate scenarios is discouraged and seen as insubordinate. There are hardly no open discussions, and the instructors are often too busy to actually talk with you one on one during class. I would have to stay after school or in the classroom during lunch to actually drag something interesting out of them. Reading as a class was always the worst. The other kids read slow, and the noise kept me from reading it on my own. This is probably just my district, but it happened during middle and high school. Grade school was far more interactive, and it seemed like everything we learned was interesting because it was the first time we were covering it.

I always hated that you couldn't really choose your classes like you can in college. Sure, you can choose an elective or two, and you can build your schedule however you like if you're a good student (even more so when you are a senior), but it _still_ feels like it isn't enough. It's so boring.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I used to hate going to school. I wasn't interested in what I was learning, disliked most of the people I had to work with, and overall I found it didn't give me any freedom to do what I wanted. So I didn't put in any effort because I didn't care.

Now, though, I actually enjoy most of the subjects I'm learning about -- the more difficult ones, at least. I get to choose a couple classes I wanted, and while the people are still the same (if not more annoying), I find that I'm putting more of an effort in school because I'm interested in most of what they're teaching.

In general, most people excel in what they're interested in. Since you're not interested in school, you don't put any effort into it and get those Cs you mentioned. If they taught something that _did _interest you, however, it would probably be a different story.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I read an interesting article on A Graders, Gifted Kids and Creative types once, i'll find the link. Basically it said how each of them viewed school etc, I feel I'm a gifted, I was always able to grasp things yet didn't find some things interesting. I wasn't an A student, because I wasn't motivated by grades, yet in terms of understanding I was just as good.

I'll post the link when I find it, and then this post might make sense, it had a table of traits for each one. Anyway I suspect a number of NTs will fall under the gifted category, maybe you do too.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I haven't found the original link, though luckily, I found another interesting article on a different site, with what looks like the same table on it, check it out:
High Achiever, Gifted Learner, CreativeThinker

I'll post the table on this thread for those who don't want to read the whole article.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I think this is more of an NTP thing.

I don't think it applies often to j's because they're known for being much more industrious, and academics is a very concrete realistic pursuit from that context.

But I for sure agree with this.

I've learned so much more through my own pursuits than anything ever from schooling. Sure, I've been exposed to things in school that inspired me to look into other things on my own, but that sort of thing is not dependent on school. I can think of many occasions where this very website has done the very same. 

School is really retarded. At least the way it's set up now. Formal education is a wonderful idea, but fuck.this.shit.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

*A High Achiever...*

Remembers the answers.​Is interested.​Is attentive.​Generates advanced ideas.​Works hard to achieve.​Answer the questions in detail.​Performs at the top of the group.​Responds with interest and opinions.​Learns with ease.​Needs 6 to 8 repetitions to master.​Comprehends at a high level.​Enjoys the company of age peers.​Understands complex, abstract humor.​Grasps the meaning.​Completes assignments on time.​Is receptive.​Is accurate and complete.​Enjoys school often.​Absorbs information.​Is a technician with expertise in a field.​Memorizes well.​Is highly alert and observant.​Is pleased with own learning.​


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

*A Gifted Learner...*
Poses unforeseen questions. ​Is curious.​Is selectively mentally engaged.​Generates complex, abstract ideas.​Knows without working hard.​Ponders with depth and multiple perspectives.​Is beyond the group.​Exhibits feelings and opinions from multiple perspectives.​Already knows.​Needs 1 to 3 repetitions to master.​Comprehends in-depth, complex ideas.​Prefers the company of intellectual peers.​Creates complex, abstract humor.​Infers and connects concepts.​Initiates projects and extensions of assignments.​Is intense.​Is original and continually developing.​Enjoys self-directed learning.​Manipulates information.​Is an expert who abstracts beyond the field.​Guesses and infers well.​Anticipates and relates observations.​Is self-critical.​May not be motivated by grades.​Is intellectual.​


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

*A Creative Thinker...*

Sees exceptions.
Wonders.
Daydreams; may seem off task.
Overflows with ideas, many of which will never be developed.
Plays with ideas and concepts.
Injects new possibilities.
Is in own group.
Shares bizarre, sometimes conflicting opinions.
Questions: What if...
Questions the need for mastery.
Overflows with ideas--many of which will never be developed.
Prefers the company of creative peers but often works alone.
Relishes wild, off-the-wall humor.
Makes mental leaps: Aha!
Initiates more projects that will ever be completed.
Is independent and unconventional.
Is original and continually developing.
Enjoys creating.
Improvises.
Is an inventor and idea generator.
Creates and brainstorms well.
Is intuitive.
Is never finished with possibilities.
May not be motivated by grades.
Is idiosyncratic.​ 
Table keep getting screwy, so I pasted them separately...


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I think Ne wanders a lot, and gets bored having to deal with just memorization of dry fact.

But. Keep in mind what kind of life you want, and how to achieve it.. and hang in there. Sometimes we just have to do things that aren't pleasurable. It pays off later.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

School is definitely not useless... as there are many benefits that come from being stimulated by random things that may not seem beneficial at first. However, school can be a grind. If you are not getting enough stimulation, or can't handle the monotony, it can turn out to be a horrible experience that you want to avoid.

The key is having the mind pick up on things and utilize them. No matter if it is from the boredom of "canon" or standardized teaching, or from the social aspect, or from simply figuring out how to run your own angle outside of classwork.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

The Gifted Learner one is the most accurate thing that describes me that has ever come out of a psychologists brain.

Including all these personality tests we talk about around here.

Would you mind making it into it's own thread? I don't wanna rob your topic, but I think it deserves it.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Im somewhere between a gifted learning and creative thinker. probably more gifted learner.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

wealldie said:


> School is definitely not useless... as there are many benefits that come from being stimulated by random things that may not seem beneficial at first. However, school can be a grind. If you are not getting enough stimulation, or can't handle the monotony, it can turn out to be a horrible experience that you want to avoid.
> 
> The key is having the mind pick up on things and utilize them. No matter if it is from the boredom of "canon" or standardized teaching, or from the social aspect, or from simply figuring out how to run your own angle outside of classwork.


You cannot run your own angle in my school. Your stuck in a desk doing useless work which i'l forge. No creativity not even a little. Im stuck in a cramped old desk doing boring work wasting time on something i do not care about nor ever will.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I hate school.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Ahh yes the gifted learner does describe me well.

School may work for mass teaching, however as I stated earlier, it lacks in specalized needs. We must waste an extra two years in highschool when back 100 years ago or more we would already be going to college around the age of 16. People who wanted to learn did, and passed though school. Those who didnt want to learn worked and did well enough at that. They did what they wanted to, and were not forced into anything.

If you see flaws in what I am saying please point them out, I am interested in your views on this.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I definitely think school is important if for no other reason than to have a degree.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

Jonnystorm10 said:


> You cannot run your own angle in my school. Your stuck in a desk doing useless work which i'l forge. No creativity not even a little. Im stuck in a cramped old desk doing boring work wasting time on something i do not care about nor ever will.


I don't know enough about your situation to say definitively what would and wouldn't work, but my guess is that you aren't seeing everything that is available. There has to be some kind of option available outside of simple daily imprisonment. If you are literally imprisoned with no other options, then I agree... get the hell out of there and get an equivalency by some other method and go to University where you have more control.


----------



## Conjugated (Jan 7, 2010)

You'll most probably come out of school a more useful person to society than one who learns only what interests them in that time.



Jonnystorm10 said:


> I rather just sit on the internet all day and learn about something interesting that il actually remember and maybe using it in my future.


If you want to follow a career you'll need to know more than just what interests you. If we were allowed to sit on our asses and only learn what interested us then we wouldn't have the knowledge to tackle problems that are outside of our interests.

"darkness is the absence of light thefore dark has no speed but if darkness had a speed it would equal speed of light because it moves.But since because darkness was always there before light would it not move faster?Therefore the speed of dark is faster,equal and has no speed at all"

Does your school not teach you Physics? Chemistry? Or is that a bit of a joke sig? I have a habit of taking statements seriously so excuse me if I'm being a bit nit pickety.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

MisterNi said:


> I definitely think school is important if for no other reason than to have a degree.


Yup. That's the only one I can think of.

Sadly that's important enough in this society to make me make myself get one >.<

It sucks, cuz a degree isn't even worth much anymore.

2 years grad school, for a REAL career! 

It's like when I think of school I have to smack my head against the wall to stop my eyes from perpetually rolling into the back of my head.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Kevinaswell said:


> Yup. That's the only one I can think of.
> 
> Sadly that's important enough in this society to make me make myself get one >.<
> 
> ...


If you're going to grad school you might as well go all the way and get a PhD or professional degree instead of a Super Bachelor's Degree, AKA a Masters.  This is all just IMHO though.


----------

